# Vansco Treemont



## Skippy20 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm putting and wood burner in my house. I was going to get a new one but just came across this old one. I will be getting it for free just have to get it out of there house. Is this burner a Catalytic or non? Everything looks to be in good shape probably will have to change the gaskets. So any information on this would be great.


----------



## begreen (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't think that model is catalytic. The TAC model was IIRC. Maybe @mellow can verify?


----------



## mellow (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't think so,  but a shot of the baffle area would confirm.  Trying to figure out where that arm sitting on the ash lip goes to.


----------



## begreen (Nov 8, 2016)

Wondering if the handle is for a shaker grate? Could this be a wood/coal model?


----------



## Skippy20 (Nov 8, 2016)

I believe that handle goes in the side and makes the bottom grate open up to drop Ash down into the ash pan but I'm not sure


----------



## Skippy20 (Nov 8, 2016)

This is the top on the inside looks to be a steel plate that I'm assuming is removable I'll be able to see tomorrow and take more pictures


----------

